# I am below my top level BMI



## Darkstream (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, I am now under my max BMI weight. In fact, I hit that weight about two months ago, but wanted to be 30% under it before I started to readjust my eating habits to something a little bit more normal, knowing that my weight would start to go up again when I did. So I had to build in a bit of leeway. I am now within two pounds of that target weight. I have lost 33 pounds in the last 26 weeks, 28 of them in the first 18. The last five pounds have been the toughest, taking about two months. I think they have only started to shift since I started eating MORE! (see my post re eating more/loosing more).

In that time I have gone from a XXL/XL to a L/M size.

So, it can be done.

But I thought I would get to the end of the road before I started talking about a diet that works.

Which I will do, if anyone is interested.


----------



## htc (Feb 22, 2005)

Darkstream, congrats! I'm so happy for you!!! Curious as to what type of diet approach you used. Do tell.


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, there is nothing secret about it. It is just a rigorous application of the "healthy" diet concept, in all things. Plus a complete revision of my previous Bolognese based cooking techniques.

Plus KNOWING it will be a long term affair, and not weighing myself more than twice a month, and knowing that SOMETIMEs the weight will go up, even when the trend is down.

And a degree of patience, having faith that it will work in it's own good time.

And having people who remain supportive, even in your most ANGRY, irrational, low blood sugar rants. Because they understand. That is really quite important too. I do not think it would be easy to do what I have done entirely on your own.

But if you can gather it all together, the world is 3 sizes smaller .

More later.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

Good for you Darkstream!!  And I'm glad to know that it was done by a healthier way of eating versus an extreme diet.


----------



## jkath (Feb 22, 2005)

Darkstream said:
			
		

> Plus a complete revision of my previous Bolognese based cooking techniques.



Care to share some of these....please? 

and congrats on the healthier/smaller you!

I'm happy with my weight of 110, but am currently at the gym 5-7x/week for toning of the muscles. What stress relief it is!!!


----------



## Darkstream (Feb 23, 2005)

Yes.

All will be revealed (well almost all ) in a new series/thread about how I made my diet work.

It involves, amongst other things, eating quite a lot of pizza and pasta regularly (as well as drinking beer and wine). I think that might find favour among many American dieters.

I will start working on it in the next few days.


----------

